# Bright spot in vision



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I am 21, was fine for 20 years of my life. Then, afer two years of a stressful relationship, BAM, one day my cosy little life changed.

I developed migraine with aura and DP, along with a host of other symptoms. Ive had all the tests, you name it. I knew I had to go on 'go it alone street'. However as time went on, with the aid of preventitives I knew I only really had this lingering DP to deal with. I felt that I could manage that.

Tues morning though I got this bright spot in my vision. Unlike migraine its only affecting the right eye. It has faded to a bright spot whenever I blink or change my gaze. It kind of looks like a little puddle in the pavement reflecting the light of the sky slightly off centre of the vision. Whever Im trying to read, look around, look at somebody/thing.. its always there.

Ive tried other forums that are for migraine but they are so unsupported! Anyone else here know what im on about? Any ideas of what it is? My life has never been that cosy really, and Im an easily stressed person. Could that make a difference? Is it the eye or the brain?


----------



## chinman (Oct 28, 2010)

wish i had money for every time i've had a red or blue spot in my eye. i'd be rich.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> I am 21, was fine for 20 years of my life. Then, afer two years of a stressful relationship, BAM, one day my cosy little life changed.
> 
> I developed migraine with aura and DP, along with a host of other symptoms. Ive had all the tests, you name it. I knew I had to go on 'go it alone street'. However as time went on, with the aid of preventitives I knew I only really had this lingering DP to deal with. I felt that I could manage that.
> 
> ...


Busy Bee,
If you are concerned about this, I personally had retinal detachments at the age of 24. If you wish to put your mind at ease go to an OPHTHALMOLOGIST, not an optometrist, but an eye specialist. No one believed me when I had symptoms of flashing lights in my eyes, spinning wheels in the periphery of my vision.

It is uncommon for someone your age to have detached retinas, but it's just a thought. They can be easily treated. Unfortunately I had to have surgery, cryosurgery, and laser surgery. That was in 1984. It is more than likely if this is a problem with you, laser surgery is very effective.

*Are you especially nearsighted? DO you wear glasses for nearsightedness? Such a condition can make you more prone to this problem. I have pretty bad eyesight. Was wearing glasses when I was 2 and 1/2!*

Also, these could be occular migraines. But you know, like a migraine those aren't persistent.

This is my best guess, but it may be nothing.
I would go to an ophthalmologist and have him/her look at your retinas. ASK him/her to do that.
It might just put your mind at ease.
And IF you have this problem it is very treatable, and with modern technology it is probably far more advanced than the treatment I received in 1984! Thats for certain.

Good Luck,
D


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

And on the other hand, this could be something very simple, what I don't know ... some of the visual disturbances people describe here that come with DP/DR. I do not have those -- snowy vision, etc. I can't identify with that.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> And on the other hand, this could be something very simple, what I don't know ... some of the visual disturbances people describe here that come with DP/DR. I do not have those -- snowy vision, etc. I can't identify with that.


Thank you for your informative reply. I am quite conserned as like we both mentioned this is not following the pattern of classic migraine.

I understand that many people on here have visial phenomina most probably neurological. For example visual snow, flaoters.. these have got worse with DP but I am unconserned as I know they are normal! Plus so common that doctors can pretty sure thay they wont cause effects such as blindness!

I have seen an optitian but I belive that is our word for the latter that you mentioned.. they basically test eye sight. Plus I would hardly let him look in my eyes since i was so sensitive to the light.

Can I get a refurall through my doctor to see an eye specialist? I had conserns too that there was a problem with the retina. I am short sighted but not severely.. I only wear glasses for driving. However this has got worse said the optitian for the first time in 6 years (since Ive had DP; see I told those doctors!)

I will attempt to get another doctor to litsen. Most of them think ive got ome condition where I love going to the doctors for attention or something.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Thank you for your informative reply. I am quite conserned as like we both mentioned this is not following the pattern of classic migraine.
> 
> I understand that many people on here have visial phenomina most probably neurological. For example visual snow, flaoters.. these have got worse with DP but I am unconserned as I know they are normal! Plus so common that doctors can pretty sure thay they wont cause effects such as blindness!
> 
> ...


It this country (USA), most people go to optometrist. They examine eyesight and prescribe corrective glasses. They also look for signs of eye disease. If found, or a problem isn't understood, then a person is referred to an Ophthalmologist. There are also Neuro-Ophthalmologists.

An Ophthalmologist would be the one to check for detached retina or more complex things. Again, the UK may be organized slightly different. If this doctor doesn't find anything - then emphasize that while you have migraines, you visual problems are continuous, whereas migraines are not. This might help to 'spur' more action.

*Most of them think ive got ome condition where I love going to the doctors for attention or something*

Aaarrrrrggggghhhh!

Well, in time you will either get better or you will find doctors who will help you get better.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> It this country (USA), most people go to optometrist. They examine eyesight and prescribe corrective glasses. They also look for signs of eye disease. If found, or a problem isn't understood, then a person is referred to an Ophthalmologist. There are also Neuro-Ophthalmologists.
> 
> An Ophthalmologist would be the one to check for detached retina or more complex things. Again, the UK may be organized slightly different. If this doctor doesn't find anything - then emphasize that while you have migraines, you visual problems are continuous, whereas migraines are not. This might help to 'spur' more action.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Your words are used widely on this forum so at least I know we're on the same wavelength now







An optitian checks eye sight and prescribes vision lenses, and although looks for eye diseases by shining the brightest light ever in your eyes that you actually think is going to set your brain on fire, perhaps wouldnt find what a specialist eye doctor would find. I will try the hospital. Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

BusyBee said:


> Thanks for this. Your words are used widely on this forum so at least I know we're on the same wavelength now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup BusyBee, 
Visual Dude is right on target.

I can't say this enough. One day, the smaller symptoms turned into "Fireworks" in my eyes and I couldn't see for a while. I thought I was fainting. I was on the phone to my psychiatrist of all things -- calling frantically from work, and he said, "Oh, that's hysteria from stress." GAAAAAAAHHHHH!

A nice guy from work, overhead my conversation as I was crying. When I hung up he said, "Wait a minute, I know what's happening, my sister had that." He gave me the phone number of an OPHLALMOLOGIST -- no, not an Optometrist! And said, get there NOW. The ophthalmologist understood what I was describing frantically. He used a sort of jeweler's loop to look into my eye, and saw the retina clearly detached in one eye and the beginnings of another in the other.

He immediately called a RETINAL SPECIALIST. A doctor trained in Ophthalmology who had an even higher specialty in diseases of the retina.

*I was in the hospital for surgery on one eye in 24 hours.* He placed what is called a scleral buckle behind one eye, he later did laser to seal many "tiny" detachments in that eye, also in the other eye, and freezing surgery (cryosurgery) to "burn the retina" to the back of my eye in the other eye.

I HIGHLY doubt you will need ANY of this. Nowadays, laser could probably solve the problem in a few sessions. I don't know. But I go every year for a full medical exam of my eyes at the Ophthalmologist. I do not to to an Optometrist for my eyes, only for filing my Rx for my glasses. Recently I have gone to my eye doctor's optometry office in the same building. They have found great glasses for me.

*You will have to have your eyes dilated, you will have to have a bright light shining in your eyes. The ophthalmologist will use an instrument or instruments to view your eyes that optometrist's don't use. You won't be poked in the eye! The doctor looks at your retinas through a magnifying instrument with a very bright light.*

Good Luck. I'm sure this is no big deal.
But get some peace of mind.
D


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Note, an ophthalmologist for THREE years before that, NEVER LOOKED IN MY EYES WITH THAT MAGNIFYING INSTRUMENT. I could have easily been treated then with laser -- and probably wouldn't have had to have surgery on one eye -- in hospital for two days. Remember, my experience is from 30 years ago. The help available and an immediate diagnosis should be no problem for an M.D. eye doctor. You must tell him you are seeing "sparkles" in your eye. Mention you heard this could be a retina problem and request a FULL MEDICAL EXAM.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I feel I should answer this as I study Optometry. I totally agree with Dreamer. You should see an ophthalmologist. Optometrists can use instruments to look into your eyes and should know about pathology (and should also refer you to an Ophthalmologist if they see something wrong or if your complaints sounds disturbing) but I don't know how many Optometrists take it seriously. They know their main job is giving glasses.

The calssic explanation of seeing "sparkles" is retinal detachment. The retina can only respond in one way- lighting, it can't feel pain like the cornea. But I don't know what you see or what you have. That's why you need to go to an ophthalmologist.









I have a test on wednesday about pathology of the eyes!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

It has nothing to do with my last post but I just wanna say I find amblyopia (lazy eye) as a really cool thing, lol. I checked a kid with amblyopia that his Rx is plano for one eye and the other is +6.00. He had amblyopia as a result of anisometropia (the two eyes have unequal refractive power) and not because of strabismus.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! Look at all the resources and experience there is on this site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

EverDream said:


> It has nothing to do with my last post but I just wanna say I find amblyopia (lazy eye) as a really cool thing, lol. I checked a kid with amblyopia that his Rx is plano for one eye and the other is +6.00. He had amblyopia as a result of anisometropia (the two eyes have unequal refractive power) and not because of strabismus.


LOL. Indeed. But I vote EverDream gets an A+ for knowing her field of study! Got me on "anisometropria" ... EverDream, you have no worries about passing your exams. Here is a young woman who's done her homework. I'm old and have too many ridiculous life experiences, LOL

Go EverDream!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dreamer* said:


> LOL. Indeed. But I vote EverDream gets an A+ for knowing her field of study! Got me on "anisometropria" ... EverDream, you have no worries about passing your exams. Here is a young woman who's done her homework. I'm old and have too many ridiculous life experiences, LOL
> 
> Go EverDream!


Yeah, you have so many life experiences. The exams aren't easy. They ask about the most ridiculous little things. Do they really give grades like A,B,C or F(I liked the F in all those movies, lol)in the usa? I get the exact score of my test like 97, 83, 71, 49....


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

EverDream said:


> It has nothing to do with my last post but I just wanna say I find amblyopia (lazy eye) as a really cool thing, lol. I checked a kid with amblyopia that his Rx is plano for one eye and the other is +6.00. He had amblyopia as a result of anisometropia (the two eyes have unequal refractive power) and not because of strabismus.


Blimey..!


----------

